# Green Orb Spider (Araniella sp)



## Zemo (Apr 6, 2009)

I found one of these today in my front garden, are they poisonous or anything? They are florescent green like a florescent pen, very cool looking spider. Anyone know much more about them? Can't seem to find much info about them other than they can be found in most places around the world.


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

Zemo said:


> I found one of these today in my front garden, are they poisonous or anything? They are florescent green like a florescent pen, very cool looking spider. Anyone know much more about them? Can't seem to find much info about them other than they can be found in most places around the world.


Not sure about poison or anything, but they look amazing!
I once found a black widow looking thing but with a luminous green hourglass instead of red, should potted it up :lol2:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

I would definitely pot that up, beautiful thing!


----------

